# Astravan Demo SQ Build



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

OK: I was meant to be re-doing my mini pickup, but that is getting sold to fund towards this build (which is actually happening now!)

So here is my new purchase: a 2005 Vauxhall Astravan



















Aim for this car is all out sq. There is a lot of experimentation going to be done in this car though and a lot of new ideas that will be tried (not sure if I'm going to be able to show everything though  ) Kit list will only come when I install the stuff. Lots of tasks to do before that though!

The aim is T19 (British show) which now gives me 26 days build time to finish it. Chances of that are pretty much nil (the amps are made to order and I still haven't even contemplated doing that yet - as well as a pretty much complete custom interior...)

Will have fun though!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

So the first task was to strip the car in order to deaden.



















I'm nearly there. Only waiting on the manual to come to tell me how to take the steering wheel off. I don't want the air-bag exploding in my face. I’m scared to what I will find as it greatly affects my design for the car, with what I can fit under there.

I've nearly finished cleaning the surfaces up for the deadening which I ordered last night... About $1000 of CLD, CCF, MLV, Undersealent and acoustic tiles.... and that is only for the front section.

Hopefully these will arrive soon so I can crack on! Plenty more things to make in the meantime though.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

oohh.. good luck on getting there in time. But non the less looking forward to you go about this build!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks - will hopefully turn out well! There's a lot of experimentation so it could turn into anything 

My foam, Mass loaded vinyl and more has arrive. Just not the bottom layer butyl deadener stuff which is a bit annoying!

Have just made up a crude box though to house a driver and will spend the rest of the day playing with enclosure volume and ports. Going to be a fun one!


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Why are you needing to get the steering wheel off to do deadening? What am I missing here? 

That's a tight deadline! Good luck! Keep the pics coming too  hehe


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Plenty of deadening to do behind and in the dash. Not forgetting the dashboard will house a sub and 2 mids 


I just got a little emotional. I have been listening to this WAY too much today. It is amazing how happy I have become with just a single speaker running full range. it absolutely destroy my properly set up kef floorstanders (which I think I am now going to have to replace as I can't stand them anymore  ) and this is just the single speaker without any processing and no tweeter. I've only played with box sizes and ports.

I will just have to convert this to the car now which will be a lot easier said than done. Need this deadening to come so I can crack on!

The steering wheel is off but yet to take the dash fully off.

Looking forward to playing with these:



:evil:


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just managed to escape. It's not clever closing the door when you're sitting in the car, having removed the door handles and window winders!

The dash is finally out, Took ages! Not a chance I am going to get that back in. No space for a central sub though  but lots of space for mids.










Just got to work out how to get the carpet out now.

Have also started the deadening. Doors with silent coat and the first layer of foam, ceiling silent coated and the bonnet has had silent coat and dynamat hoodliner applied. I've run out of silent coat though so will hopefully get some more in tomorrow.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

senior800 said:


> Have just made up a crude box though to house a driver and will spend the rest of the day playing with enclosure volume and ports. Going to be a fun one!


Great driver  Is that one of its siblings in the background?


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice to see you getting started! A lot more to work with than in the Mini!!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

pyropoptrt said:


> Great driver  Is that one of its siblings in the background?


Certainly is. Can see the briefcase peaking out too 

Not 100% sure if they will be the final drivers though. the other speakers you can see on the floor are also pretty special 




adhumston said:


> Nice to see you getting started! A lot more to work with than in the Mini!!


I know. I hate it  - It is far too complicated for me. Managed to get it a part - good luck to me getting it back together.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Starting to realise how (over) ambitious my deadline is...

Bit more done though.

Another pack of Silent Coat used. May buy another one to do 100% coverage in the front but I'm not overly impressed with this stuff. Very easy to work with, just doesn't seem to give as 'massy' result as loudboys stuff which I've used before.










Hopefully get some backorderd deadening through tomorrow so I can get the flooring all done in the front.


The back has also been started by laminating some wood. Going to need a huge amount of this doing though for the amount of curves that are going to be going on.










Also started preparing bits of the plastic for trimming as that will need doing sooner rather than later. Here are the door pockets and speaker holes cut out, patched up with aluminium sheet and a first layer of filler.


























Slowly but surely.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Oops - couple of updates. Forgot to update thread:
Finally finished the first door trim ready for trimming (it's not perfect but doesn't need to be as there will be foam over it before the trim










Horrible horrible job!

and Started the mass loaded vinyl. I'm using some seriously bulky stuff here.











Got quite a more I want to get done today but need a bit of a rest. My arms are shot from all the sanding.


Both doors are no sealed.










I really need to pick my colours for the leather and Alcantara. Just waiting for some sample sheets to get through.

I have done the lower backboard for behind the seats, so it is just the final curve'd wall left to make before it can all be installed and trimmed up. Second door is cut and filling started. I've started the tweeter pods. Everything's moving in the right direction just not very quickly. I have the UK athletics Championships tomorrow so will only get Sunday to put a good day in over the weekend. Still waiting for lots of random bits and tools to arrive before I can do jobs though.

Dad came home with these today - Aluminium speaker baffles to build the fiberglass enclosures around. Should be good  



















(and if anybody is interested in such items, drop me a message. As lots of basic designs are already done (for my past projects,) (though completely custom stuff is do-able) and he is actively interested in doing this kind of work now, prices are very very reasonable.)


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

my lord! Look at those rings! nice, should be ultra sturdy!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

far nicer material than using steel 


Bit of work done today.

Both doors fully prepared for trimming.










Really have to decide what colour leather and alcantara I want to use now.

Both sides of the front wall are done.










Just the middle section to do before that section can all start coming together and the foam tiles can be played around with :raz: 

and some tapes put down ready to fiberglass tomorrow.











Now I'm not going to get the amplifiers here in time for T19 

Think the goal now is to have a 2-way system (no sub as I don't have an amp) - run off an old sinfoni for then and then hope to get everything done for the comp 3 weeks after.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

I personally would like to see an equipment list!

Oh, and change your sig!!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

adhumston said:


> I personally would like to see an equipment list!
> 
> Oh, and change your sig!!


personally I would like to see an install thread from you...

But I guess I won't be a complete dick. I can condense everything I already have down a bit:


*Headunit:* Can't say this one.
*Processor:* Honestly don't know yet.
*Amplifier:* 6 channels of real tube and another special amp.
*Speakers:* Rainbow Reference 2 way (+ hopefully the mid when I can source them.)
*Subwoofer:* Will start as a 9" scan-speak 23W/4557T02. On the lookout for a velodyne 10" though.

*Interconnects:* Home made until it is all in and I can have a listen.
*Speaker Wire:* 36m of Chord odyssey 2 
*Power Cable:* Audison maybe - will see what I can find laying around.
*Batteries:* No idea. Probably 2v something strapped to 16v.


So did you buy that amp the other day?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Any interest in the speaker baffles or custom milling work. Please e-mail Dave at [email protected] . Mention my displayname and he will know where you have come from. (British country so mention you're in America or wherever.)

Have just bought some rainbow vanadium 4" mids to tie me over this year. No dealers, distributors nor the company themselve seem to be replying to my interest in buying the ref ones 

This was a horrible job but nearly finished braiding the speaker cables:

Thirty something meters of Chord Odyssey 2 cable:










Now all braided in grey. 



















Just waiting for some final heatshrink to arrive for the other ends and some clear to attach the labels.

Bought power cable today so will get more braiding fun to do... plus the rca's 'yay' .


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bit of work on the speaker pods.

Held in position with filler, first section of framework built and then a first layer of fiberglass over it. Will build it up and possibly finish the structure tomorrow.


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

senior800 said:


> personally I would like to see an install thread from you...


Touche! 




senior800 said:


> But I guess I won't be a complete dick. I can condense everything I already have down a bit:
> 
> 
> *Headunit:* Can't say this one.
> ...


Looks nice man. Not sure if you can fit a Velodyne 12", but if you can, check this out... 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...no-question-dumb/106735-velodyne-df-12sc.html



senior800 said:


> [So did you buy that amp the other day?


Nah, I stuck with the original plan... All Tempo series. Should be getting everything soon so i can start planning the amp rack layout.


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

The velodyne is what I wanted but a couple of problems. 10" is my max (and havn't seen any for sale in a while) - and even then bottoms on them are huge!) Also i don't know if my amp will work with one as they are super picky.

I would love to that sinfoni but can just never see me using it.



So dad came home with the prototype grills for the 30mm rule. Final ones will be polished up to copy the original rims.




















I've been working hard on these cables. They take so so much time!

Labels added, other ends done (though may add spade connectors, not sure yet.) and made my first set of RCA cables.










A load of Audison 0 + 4 AWG to braid and sort now 










Here's the current state of the living room. My parents must love me at the moment :raz:


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!! great work!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

senior800 said:


> Any interest in the speaker baffles or custom milling work. Please e-mail Dave at [email protected] . Mention my displayname and he will know where you have come from. (British country so mention you're in America or wherever.)
> 
> Have just bought some rainbow vanadium 4" mids to tie me over this year. No dealers, distributors nor the company themselve seem to be replying to my interest in buying the ref ones
> 
> ...


Do you have any pictures of your braided cables before you techflexed them? Also, are they similar to making braided speaker cables out of Cat5? I can't wait to see how this turns out. Also, have you considered using a decoupled lead sheet or two (example: Cascade Audio VB3, on your floor, to cover the tunnel. It molds to contours and holds it's shape, unlike decoupled MLV. It has the exact same sound barrier capabilities as 1lb^2, decoupled MLV, but works better over humps and bumps!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

senior800 said:


> Certainly is. Can see the briefcase peaking out too
> 
> Not 100% sure if they will be the final drivers though. the other speakers you can see on the floor are also pretty special
> 
> ...


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Do you have any pictures of your braided cables before you techflexed them? Also, are they similar to making braided speaker cables out of Cat5? I can't wait to see how this turns out. Also, have you considered using a decoupled lead sheet or two (example: Cascade Audio VB3, on your floor, to cover the tunnel. It molds to contours and holds it's shape, unlike decoupled MLV. It has the exact same sound barrier capabilities as 1lb^2, decoupled MLV, but works better over humps and bumps!! Keep up the great work!!


I haven't any pictures I'm afraid no and don't really fancy taking them a part. Major PITA making them! Very similar though.

There isn't a great importance in doing the floor at all. My ceiling and rear wall should be absorbing near enough all sound so there will be no reflections to worry about hitting the floor. It is also a show car the general driving aspect isn't an important factor at the moment. If I make it my day to day I may change it at a later date.

Thank you though - it is appreciated!



bigdaddy'76 said:


> What are "the other speakers ... on the floor that are also pretty special"?


A/D/S 335 PX - I believe 5 sets were originally sold in the US as they were too expensive for the market ($4000) so were all sold in Japan. They are seriously hard to find as they are bought up by collectors. Special is an understatement for them. They just aren't a realistic speaker, due to them being 5.5"and being best used as a 2 way set, through their passive crossovers. 


Not a lot has happened on the car this week sadly. Decided there's no point rushing to put something half together for this weekend so slowly pottered on. Also been preparing the mini to sell, to help fund this thing.

The 0awg being run from the engine bay through to the (future) battery in the back is about all I have to show.


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

That A/D/S 335 PX has sick passive crossovers!! Are the tweeters any good? The mids are a thing of beauty. They look like they're built like a tank. It sure sucks that all the good stuff gets sent abroad or never makes it here to the states. I guess we're a bunch of cheap bastards!!!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Did you contact Don "US Rainbow distributor" on the reference mids?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

nepl29 said:


> Did you contact Don "US Rainbow distributor" on the reference mids?


Rainbow refs are built to order and take 8-12 weeks


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Rainbow refs are built to order and take 8-12 weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


I know, I'm very familiar with Rainbow plus I used to have a set of the Plats. He has a 3 way reference set laying in his shop, I'm pretty sure he would sell the mid for a good price.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh, I thought he had plans for those refs ;-)


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

cobb2819 said:


> Ahh, I thought he had plans for those refs ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Yea but Money Talks  plus I think he's pretty happy with the esotar2's.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

cobb2819 said:


> Ahh, I thought he had plans for those refs ;-)


True !



nepl29 said:


> Yea but Money Talks


Very True !


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> That A/D/S 335 PX has sick passive crossovers!! Are the tweeters any good? The mids are a thing of beauty. They look like they're built like a tank. It sure sucks that all the good stuff gets sent abroad or never makes it here to the states. I guess we're a bunch of cheap bastards!!!


Tweeters are the best bit. No harshness. I wouldn't like to try match them to another set of speakers though as they have there own sonic signature.



> Did you contact Don "US Rainbow distributor" on the reference mids?


I'm in Britain until mid August but that is what I was thinking of doing if I haven't bought any by the time I am back to the states.


Don. Fancy e-mailing me a price?  Or will it have to wait until I'm over there so can phone up. Set number is #144. If I order straight can this be engraved on so it is added to my 2-way set? (I wouldn't need them until December if I order in America.)

Thanks


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

New toys means I have to mess up another room to test 

PXA-H800 to the rainbow tweets and woofers through a sinfoni 120.4x (not what I am using in this build.)

Yet to find any problems (a part from the software doesn't work (so am having to use the controller)) but only lightly played thus far.










Also just got the mini back from the paint shop, ready to put up for sale next week.

So here are our 3 commercials next to each other


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

So I haven't updated this in ages. Mainly because we took the van on its first proper journey and its fecked. Head gasket gone and in for $2000+ of repairs on the engine... sweeeeeeeeeet.

Am finally going to be getting it back from the garage next week.

Just had big news though: my amps have arrived :O

I've been talking to the maker for about 4 months trying to get these, so hopefully tomorrow (gota wait to pick them up  ) I will have some serious amps to show off.

  



edit:

here's some pictures of some new bits:

Progress on the grills:










6m of Alcantara:










Brax Multicontroller and Scanspeak 23w sub:










Rainbow 4" vanadium mids (until I get the refs:


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

These are going to be fun


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to wait to show the amps though as Dad has the DSLR on holiday with him, and the photos are coming out horrible on this camera.

Here is the CD player and changer though:










































Abyss A7

24 bit DAC, Worlds only car SACD player, dual switchable dac etc...


o and an amp teaser :biggrinflip:


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok... You've got to tell me what you or your dad does for a living... 

Kelvin


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

You got the abyss tube?? Jealous!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Alejandro (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome build, beyond jealous of all of your gear! I've never seen all reference lines implicated in one build. Definitely subscribed to this one!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

OK.

It's been way too long since I updated this.

I'm in America so can't work on the car itself but have been working on all the designs and buying the final pieces in.

The rainbows are gone as I changed it all to go with 2 way passive + sub.

A/D/S px 



It will either be the Abyss or Zelos tube (will decide when home or whichever doesn't sell first.) The sub amp isn't decided yet. I make make something myself. I still need to buy a DAC to accompany the onkyo digital ipod dock and that's about it.

This is what my last year has been going into. Cables!

I've been through many designs but here is my final piece (well a unfinished prototype at least.) 










I don't want to go too much into detail, but it is 16 different layers and uses 40 individually wrapped strands of fine silver (22-26 awg) to total 7awg per channel. There is no plastic used and it is fully breathable (you can feel the air if you blow through it.) It also will hold its shape if you bend it. It is 1.5" diameter wide. 
The picture it is a bi-cable version, where as in the van there will be one of those cables going to each speaker.

This is my RCA design which isn't quite as revolutionary but I still quite different to most other manufacturers.










I'm going back to Britain at the end of May so proper progress should start then.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Those rcas look naughty!! I like them!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## piston (Apr 7, 2007)

Fantastic speakers. I've always liked the look of those older a/d/s. 

Jason


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Somebody has a boat load of money.


Looks like silver wire for the RCA's.


----------



## ek9cv5 (Jan 12, 2012)

wow that ring is beefy


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

the gear in this thread is drewl worthy!!!


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Those drivers look MEGA spendy!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks all.

The A/D/S speakers are certainly very special. I've yet to try the subwoofer but the speakers are spot on. There likely my favorite speakers out there, and I have owned a lot. They can also be had for fairly cheaply (compared with their old $4500 retail) if you are able to import from Japan. In the rest of the world they are pretty rare.

The cabling will probably cost more than the rest of the equipment + the van combined. I will be using it as a marketing tool as well however so I don't mind. It's also the bits where other people don't generally put the effort into that makes one's install stand out!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Very cool! Subscribed!


----------

